# Extra carbs



## scotty_new (Jun 5, 2008)

I need some hi-carb snacks to munch on during the day between meals, any suggestions and nutritional values would be great

cheers


----------



## Matt 1 (May 8, 2010)

A weetabix?


----------



## xpower (Jul 28, 2009)

http://www.myprotein.com/uk/products/oats_and_whey are pretty tasty

Nutritional Information

Per 88g bar:

Energy: 316.0cal

Protein (as-is): 21.6g

Carbohydrates: 43.8g

of which sugars: 6.3g

Fat: 8.4g

of which saturates: 3.5g

Dietary Fibre: 2.6g

Sodium: 0.2g


----------



## Cliff (May 2, 2010)

banana?

nothing better than real food.


----------



## MarkFranco (Aug 26, 2010)

Cereal bars, weetabix/oatabix ones have like 4-6g protein and 50-60 gram of a carbs

Ground oats in a shake

Cold jacket potatoes eat them like an apple


----------



## Rotsocks (Jan 1, 2010)

Oat Cakes.

I get through 3 individual packs per day betwen my main meals.


----------



## scotty_new (Jun 5, 2008)

Some good suggestions will try cheers


----------



## big_jim_87 (Jul 9, 2009)

Rotsocks said:


> Oat Cakes.
> 
> I get through 3 individual packs per day betwen my main meals.


you ever have the corn thins? there real nice almost like a corn flake slice


----------



## MrO2b (Aug 19, 2010)

Oat cakes/Oat biscuits, check the box. bagel with jam/PBJ.


----------



## EchoSupplements (Jul 19, 2010)

Oat cakes are nice, not so much a snack but I have pasta all through the day - love the stuff!


----------



## Ell fergs (Nov 8, 2008)

CARB POWDER SUPERB


----------



## tazzy-lee (Oct 27, 2008)

bannas!!!


----------



## 71081 (Apr 23, 2009)

porridge................3 mins in a microwave.....hmmmmmm

obviously if you can get to a microwave..........


----------



## Twilight (Aug 3, 2012)

71081 said:


> porridge................3 mins in a microwave.....hmmmmmm
> 
> obviously if you can get to a microwave..........


Or just stir in boiling hot water from a kettle. A bit lacking in taste but easy for a quick snack


----------



## NoGutsNoGlory (Jun 11, 2009)

CNP pro flapjacks.

63p each when you buy them on multi-buy. Out of stock at the minute though.

http://www.bodybuildingwarehouse.co.uk/special-3-x-cnp-pro-flapjacks---72-bars-418-p.asp

37g carbs (low sugar) and 19g protein. Not bad.


----------



## hilly (Jan 19, 2008)

dried fruit is by far the easiest IMO


----------

